# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  visak, hitno :(

## CileMile

Uskoro ce moj bebac napuniti 2 godine, trudnoca, porodjaj, sve je proslo onako kako treba, on jos uvek siki  :Heart: 
Ali, ja sam malopre pod rukom osetila kao da imam visak tkiva, dole...Taj osecaj sam imala i 2-3 meseca posel porodjaja, otisla na kontrolu i doktorka mi je rekla da je to sve ok, da su to himenalni nabori. I ja vise nisam obracala toliko paznju. I vec 2, 3 dana imam peckanje, nakanjujem se da zakazem pregled, i malopre, rekoh, cek da pogledam i imam onako, kao da ce grlic da mi se izvrne na spolja, osecaj kad sednem, kao da sedam na sluzokozu, jednom recju, kao da ce sve da mi ispadne. Mnogo sam se uzentala. Jedva cekam jutro da konacno zakazem pregled. Da li je neka od vas imala ovakvu sliku i priliku  :Sad:  Bas sam se sva uznemirila, vec zamisljam tumorcinu neku ogromnu i psujem sebe sto nisam azurnija kad je moje zdravlje u pitanju  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Neli

CileMile, nisam imala takav slučaj, ali svakako odi na pregled čim prije.
Iskreno ti želim da nije ništa, no takve stvari se ne prepuštaju slučaju...

Držim fige, javi kako je prošlo kod doktora!

----------


## sirius

Možda je prolaps u pitanju http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=294
U trudnoći se opuste liganenti koji drže organe , pa kod nekih žena ostanu opušteniji kasnije.

----------

